# Young vocalists. Please critique



## ikondra (Mar 10, 2016)

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ikondra said:


> Appreciate any feedback.


Video is not working in my neck of the woods .


----------



## ikondra (Mar 10, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Video is not working in my neck of the woods .


Sorry, please try clicking the link


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ikondra said:


> Sorry, please try clicking the link


Impressive from the girls that age, are you in it?


----------



## ikondra (Mar 10, 2016)

The dark-haired girl is my daughter 

Here she does "Music for a While" by Henry Purcell


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ikondra said:


> The dark-haired girl is my daughter
> 
> Here she does "Music for a While" by Henry Purcell


I am imprest really, does she have a good teacher?
I am not offering.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ikondra said:


> The dark-haired girl is my daughter
> 
> Here she does "Music for a While" by Henry Purcell


My wife used to sing this. I used to try and accompany her. The singing at the time exceeded the pianism, needless to say!

Your lass has a sweet voice. It's impossible for me to critique such things as I'm not a singer. But she certainly is spot on the notes. One of the guys on TC who knows about singing could help you more.


----------



## ikondra (Mar 10, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am imprest really, does she have a good teacher?
> I am not offering.


Thank you )))
I guess her teacher is good for the girl's age, but in future she will definitely need a teacher.



DavidA said:


> ...
> Your lass has a sweet voice. It's impossible for me to critique such things as I'm not a singer. But she certainly is spot on the notes. One of the guys on TC who knows about singing could help you more.


Thank you for the comment )))


----------



## ikondra (Mar 10, 2016)

Some pieces from Russian repertoire sang by Alina

Sergei Rakhmaninoff "Zdes' khorosho" (It's so nice here)

It's so nice here ...
It's so nice here ...
Look, over there in the distance
A river is sparkling with fire,
Meadows stretch out like a multicolored carpet,
And clouds are white.
There are no people here ...
There is silence ...
There is only God and I.
There are flowers and an old pine,
And you, the soul of my dream!






Antonida's Romance (Michail Glinka, "Ivan Susanin")





"Pravo mamen'ke skazhu" (I'll Tell My Mother) Berg/Gurilev


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ikondra said:


> Some pieces from Russian repertoire sang by Alina
> 
> Sergei Rakhmaninoff "Zdes' khorosho" (It's so nice here)
> 
> ...


If she want to be a professional in this business, please search for a good teacher, he / she can polisch the sharp sites from her voice. I predict she can go far :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> If she want to be a professional in this business, please search for a good teacher, he / she can polisch the sharp sites from her voice. I predict she can go far :tiphat:


Preferably a good teacher with the same range of voice who understands singing. My wife graduated from alto to soprano through a good teacher who knew how to get her to project her voice.


----------

